# 7800 crankset spindle length query



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

I can get a pretty good deal on a standard 7800 double crankset. My question is, are there different spindle lengths for the integrated shimano double cranksets, or are they all the same?

Are there any other issues of frame/crank compatibility that I should be worried about?

I believe my frame has a standard 68mm bb with English threading.

Thanks.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I am pretty sure at least at the Ultegra and Dura-Ace level for external designs, the crankset spindle and bearing geometry is the same. You can use a 6600/6700/7800/7900 series English BB with the 7800 crankset (along with 6600, 6700, 7900 crankset).

Not sure if 105 is different.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

All Shimano/FSA external bearing cranksets have the same spindle length. SRAM is probably the same too, but uses a different style of BB.


----------

